# Original paint Twin Flex just sold on ebay



## CWCMAN (Mar 14, 2015)

Sold in 9 minutes! I wonder who bought it......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LAT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vincev (Mar 14, 2015)

It was really nice.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like a CABE member to me.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 14, 2015)

Outstanding original!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2015)

$2575 shipped!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> $2575 shipped!




I thought you hated the last one you bought.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2015)

No, just a bad experience with the USPS and now I'm replacing all my restored bikes for OG paint.   I don't like riding the restored bikes in fear that something bad might happen to them.  I still ride both the twin and Black Hawk but I seem to always worry and stress when someone is near them.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2015)

Worry and stress is no way to go through life.
You've made a wise purchase.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2015)

It does look good!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 14, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> No, just a bad experience with the USPS and now I'm replacing all my restored bikes for OG paint.   I don't like riding the restored bikes in fear that something bad might happen to them.  I still ride both the twin and Black Hawk but I seem to always worry and stress when someone is near them.




What I would do with a restored bike is leave it outside for a year and let it patina just right, seriously, then enjoy it and not worry about it


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2015)

You will get a lot more patina up there, all he will get in Riverside is a bad seat & grips, maybe he'll loan it to you for a yr. or so.


----------



## mike j (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice score!!! Nine minutes, what took you so long?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 15, 2015)

Great score Chris, I can't wait to test ride it for you.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2015)

No problem brother, you can come lube it up and put it together too


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 15, 2015)

I guess that engine for your car will have to wait a bit longer


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 15, 2015)

Chris, Just have it shipped to my house. I will get it built, lubed and dialed in for you. Besides, if your wife see's one more large box being delivered


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep Bri, thankfully it's my brother who is doing the engine.  He will be pissed but I'll just sell something else and get his cash.  I will still be able to get the $ for yours, don't worry...lol.    I was so not looking for a bike but I couldn't turn this one away.

Eddie, that's very tempting.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> No, just a bad experience with the USPS and now I'm replacing all my restored bikes for OG paint.   I don't like riding the restored bikes in fear that something bad might happen to them.  I still ride both the twin and Black Hawk but I seem to always worry and stress when someone is near them.




I know the feeling.  I'm taking three bikes to the Idaho Vintage Bike and Motorcycle show next week.  I can't carry on a coherent conversation with anyone at the show because I'm constantly watching all the people who feel compelled to put their hands on my bikes.  And that's just my crusty old originals.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 15, 2015)

I saw it ,got up and went outside and took a breather..Thank god my plan worked!It was sold when I came back in!  Congrats!!SUPER nice!!


----------

